# Safe soil?



## sakkakth (Mar 7, 2009)

So I searched the forum and found a topic on this particular brand but it didn't really answer my question... And the people at Home Depot didn't know for sure...

Is this safe for an outdoor enclosure? I am trying to finish this up so it's ready for when it gets warm. I want to get some soil, an square of sod(?), and some Greek safe seeds... but soil is where I am concerned.

http://www.scotts.com/smg/catalog/p...l&proId=prod70318&itemId=cat80014&id=cat50006


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 7, 2009)

A word of caution on the sod. Here in California, if you buy fescue sod, it has plastic netting just below the surface of the soil (I guess to hold it all together) and eventually that netting makes the surface. A tortoise could get his leg stuck in it and wrapped around, cutting off the circulation. And if you buy dwarf bermuda sod, its not very palatable for the tortoises. I have a small section of it in my Aldabran enclosure and the tortoises never eat it.

Yvonne


----------



## sakkakth (Mar 7, 2009)

Ok, well the sod I can hold off on for sure. I can make sure to not get anything netted. Thank you for that info, I was unaware of the netting. Why must life be so difficult for us ungardening type peoples. 

I freaking hate plants and dirt. Maybe I should just use coconut husk outdoors as well?


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 8, 2009)

sakkakth, I use Kellogg all natural garden soil it comes in a 3 cubic foot bag. Ingredients are Composted forest hummus, compost, composted chicken manure, worm castings, kelp meal, and bat guano with oyster and dolomite limes (pH adjusters). I place it in the enclosures at least a couple of weeks ahead of the torts just to get rid of the little bit of smell, though itÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s not bad. 3 cubic feet covers quite a bit and if mixed with a little sand covers even more. I found that this soil makes tort keeping and gardening much more palatable for ungardening types sakkakth. Hope it helps. By the way I use this to plant almost all the tort food and seeds in also. With the exception of cactus and succulents. Carried at Home Depot and Lowes plus a lot of other places here is its website www.KelloggGarden.com


----------



## sakkakth (Mar 8, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks  I will get exactly that.


----------

